
This may be the Apple II of AI-driven robot arms - jonbaer
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/613289/this-may-be-the-apple-ii-of-ai-driven-robot-arms/
======
billconan
It’s called Berkeley open arms. I thought it was open source and 3d
printable...

